# Whirlyball VIII Severe Wiffleitis will be Joels fate.



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Whirlyball VIII Severe Wiffleitis will be Joels fate. :evilsmile 

Hey Guys,
It is that time again, we will go for 3 hrs. (6pm - 9pm) or (7pm-10pm) if we have enough people. Here is a couple of dates Tuesday March 28th or Thursday March 30th let me know what works best. I would also like to get deposits this time as we had some no-shows and the money got iffy. I will update this with specifics and where to send the deposit on Tuesday when I get everyones input on the dates. Lets make this happen.I have some pent up aggression I need to release!!  


Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, (we normally have none), and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! Adult beverages ARE permitted and recommended!! Snacks & munchies are also recommended while spectating.

WhirlyBall Clinton Township is located at:

19781 15 MILE RD.

CLINTON TWP, MI. 48035


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

If you got room I would like to give it a try. 

Mike


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll see if i'll be able to go...I think i'll be off on spring break during those dates:evil: so i think i'd be able to make it...here you guys have fun so i thought i'd try it with you guys...I've played before...Tons o' fun!

Shane


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Game on....


FWIW....The 28th works better for me, but could make the 30th. Just messes with the fishing!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Oh yeah...

Whats your address so I can send you some $$ before the GF spends it all......


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Im in. 

Would prefer the 28th but would do the 30th if I had to.


I hope that you have cleaned up your act now Sean!!!?!! Nobody likes a dirty player!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I hope that you have cleaned up your act now Sean!!!?!! Nobody likes a dirty player!!!!!!:yikes:


Hey Joel,
You are either the Pot, the Kettle, or both with that comment!!  :lol: 

Off the wall and Shane,
You are both welcome to join us it is a great time and open to anyone who wants to play.

Brian,
I will PM you on Tuesday on where to send the $$ and how much as it will depend on how many players we have.

The line up so far:
Trouttime
NEMichsportsman
Off the wall
salmonslammer
deputy865 ??

Come on Chickens!! :chicken: :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Me and my "special wicket" are in.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Sean.....


I am going to vote for 7-10. I will go at either time, but I think 6 might be early for some guys to get there???


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Okay so whats the date? I can only probably go if its on the 28th...

Shane


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

I can only make it, if it is on the 28th.

Mike


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Whirlyball VIII Severe Wiffleitis will be Joels fate. :evilsmile 

Hey Guys,
We will go for 3 hrs. (6pm - 9pm) or (7pm-10pm) on Tuesday March 28th if we have enough people. I would also like to get deposits this time as we had some no-shows and the money got iffy. I will post the cost and where to send the money when we have some more replies and I can give an accurate cost($25.00 per man if we have 15 people) Lets make this happen.I have some pent up aggression I need to release!! 


Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, (we normally have none), and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! Adult beverages ARE permitted and recommended!! Snacks & munchies are also recommended while spectating.

WhirlyBall Clinton Township is located at:

19781 15 MILE RD.

CLINTON TWP, MI. 48035

The line up so far:
Trouttime
NEMichsportsman
Off the wall
salmonslammer
Neal...and his "special wicket" :yikes: 
deputy865 ??

Come on :chicken:'s!!  :lol:


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Im in. I think 7-10 works best.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Okay, I am in.


----------



## JoelsNumber1Fan (Mar 8, 2006)

Is this open to everyone, even if you just want to come and watch?

I really hope you guys are kidding about hurting each other. :bloos: :help:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

open to ev1, joelsn1f...hurt? sheesh..Neal, Kevin? they are moderators, bout the only thing they ever hurt was their "manicure on the keypad!":mischeif: ..p.s. I'm trying to fire them up for you Sean, you know so they won't be such easy marks this time!:16suspect


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

JoelsNumber1Fan said:


> Is this open to everyone, even if you just want to come and watch?
> 
> I really hope you guys are kidding about hurting each other. :bloos: :help:


Hey JNF,
Yes anyone is welcome to come and watch the carnage  Just kidding about the carnage :lol: There may be the occasional scrape or bang as you are riding around in bumper cars, all trying to get the ball with wickets, but most of what you are reading is the usual "Smack Talk" before the game. OH....except for hacking at Joel & Neal :evil: 

Hey Bill,
I appreciate the help!!!  :lol: 

The line up so far:
Trouttime
NEMichsportsman
Off the wall
salmonslammer
Neal...and his "special wicket" :yikes: 
Melon
Kevin 
deputy865 ??

Come on :chicken:'s!! :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Did we select a time?....I talked to KB, Kevin & Joel and we all preferred 7-10pm


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh,,,By the way Trouttime, don't pull any of your "injuries" to get out of playing this time. Hit you head on the ceiling? 

I heard the accident involved a dresser, a cape, and a ceiling fan.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> Oh,,,By the way Trouttime, don't pull any of your "injuries" to get out of playing this time. Hit you head on the ceiling?
> 
> I heard the accident involved a dresser, a cape, and a ceiling fan.


Hey that is what Melissa Theuriau wanted and who can say No to her??  

The time will be 7pm. to 10 pm. as that is the popular vote. Looking forward to this guys!!!


----------



## JoelsNumber1Fan (Mar 8, 2006)

Loooove the new avatar *jp*!
Much nicer looking than that hairy gross one from yesterday LOL.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Going to be able to make it JN1F. Maybe you could bring some Coors Light!


----------



## JoelsNumber1Fan (Mar 8, 2006)

Maybe.
If so, probably something other than Coors


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> Got me a humdinger of a helmet for the occasion:



Might as well paint a target on that thing!! 


Brent said something about playing too...but I haven't heard from him..Ill give him a call at lunch and see what the skinny is.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

salmonslammer said:


> Brent said something about playing too...but I haven't heard from him..Ill give him a call at lunch and see what the skinny is.


That sounds great Brian, the more the merrier! See you tonight.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I heard Joels already over there warming up.

7 - 10pm Right?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> I heard Joels already over there warming up.
> 
> 7 - 10pm Right?


Oh, I think he has the slashing down pretty well! Now scoring.......that is an other story :yikes: :evilsmile 

Yup 7 - 10 pm Mr. Cherry Picker!!


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

Is there some kinda protection gear I should be bringing? 


Mike


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Nope


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Off the wall said:


> Is there some kinda protection gear I should be bringing?
> 
> 
> Mike


A good right hook works just fine!!! :evilsmile :lol: 

No special gear is needed Mike, see you tonight!


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, with all this talk didn't know what to expect.....This will be my first time playing..

Mike


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Off the wall said:


> Thanks guys, with all this talk didn't know what to expect.....This will be my first time playing..
> 
> Mike


All these guys do is "talk", they never bring it.  Especially the Coupon Slasher... LOL


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Honestly Mike, you may get the occasional smack to the hand. Nothing too serious. Unless the guy has it coming


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> All these guys do is "talk", they never bring it.  Especially the Coupon Slasher... LOL


I will be sure to bring a little Extra, just for you Kevin!!!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,
It was an excellent round of games as usual, and very nice to see some new victoms...um I mean faces!!  Gonefishing had a Hat Trick or was it 2 John....come on now, you and Paul have been practicing on the side :lol: 
Our very own Neal did his Ben Wallace imitation :yikes: ......you wont get away with that a second time!  A great time was had by all, but no blood this time. I think some of you guys should be running walkers not bumper cars!!!!! :evilsmile I will post soon on Aprils "Slash and Bash", thanks again to all participants!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Good time as always!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Don't be fooled by NEMichsportsman's nice-guy demeanor on the site: he is one _sneaky _Whirlyballer.
I can't really call it _dirty _play, since we don't have any rules , but Joel sure caught me napping when he reached into my cart and yanked my steering bar with one hand, and ripped the ball out of my wicket with the other hand! (and laughed at me)
Several others contributed to the beating I took, but I had a great time anyway. Good to see some new guys.
Thanks for the relaxing evening guys.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Another great time. Great to meet some new people and of course slap the old ones.

I have a couple pics from last nights game. The first one is Trouttime (Little white guy in the background) shooting a gimme goal, had it not been REJECTED by me.

The second is Gone Fishing Jr. (Paul) in his car.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> The second is Gone Fishing Jr. (Paul) in his car.


:lol: :lol: Hey Paul, maybe you need the body armor for the next game!  

Super Moderator....we need to change Joel's screen name from
NEMichsportsman to
WBDcamhackman

(Whirly Ball Dirty Cheating A** Master Hackman) :16suspect :lol:


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

I had a great time last night, can't wait for the next one.

Mike


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

trouttime said:


> :lol: :lol: Hey Paul, maybe you need the body armor for the next game!
> 
> Super Moderator....we need to change Joel's screen name from
> NEMichsportsman to
> ...



NOTE TO SELF: Remember to put Sean on the list next time around!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Kevin said:


> Don't be fooled by NEMichsportsman's nice-guy demeanor on the site: he is one _sneaky _Whirlyballer.
> I can't really call it _dirty _play, since we don't have any rules , but Joel sure caught me napping when he reached into my cart and yanked my steering bar with one hand, and ripped the ball out of my wicket with the other hand! (and laughed at me)
> Several others contributed to the beating I took, but I had a great time anyway. Good to see some new guys.
> Thanks for the relaxing evening guys.






Obviously you confused me with someone else!!!!:lol::yikes:


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Gents, another good time!  
The best part of the night was me going down the court and whacking 3 wickets out of peoples hands, one right after another. Hilarious! :lol: 

Count me in for next month!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Gents, another good time!
> The best part of the night was me going down the court and whacking 3 wickets out of peoples hands, one right after another. Hilarious! :lol:
> 
> Count me in for next month!


That was funny, you'd think after the first two the third guys would have gotton a grip.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Jr and I had a great time as well. Next time I&#8217;m going with 2 rackets and duct taping them to my hands. I noticed that Neal&#8217;s wrist string saved his racket a few times.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> Jr and I had a great time as well. Next time Im going with 2 rackets and duct taping them to my hands. I noticed that Neals *wrist string* save his racket a few times.


It usually goes with his purse, but he can switch it to his racket for game time... :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Gone Fishing said:


> Next time Im going with 2 rackets and duct taping them to my hands.


Hey John,
Just bring the roll of Duct Tape, I can think of a couple really good uses for it next game!!! :idea: :evilsmile


----------

